# Need help on clean bulk diet



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning

Oats Calories 315 P15 C42 F8.3

Protein Shake Calories 236 P48 C 1.8 F2

Lunch Tunna Calories 144 P35 C0 F0

Bread x 2 Calories 196 P8.2 C 32 F2

Dinnar Chicken breast x 2 300 P52 F2

Rice Calories 370 P8,4 C65 F3.2

Postworkout Protein Shake Calories 236 P48 C1.8 F2

Before Bed Quark Calories 172 P34 C8.2 F0.6

Total Calories 1969 P248 C150 F15.6

As you can see my calories are still not high enough! I tried bulking last year but it went horrible i wasnt educated enough and i just ate everything i could get my hands on so I want to clean bulk up til next year with minimum fat gain as possible (i feel im carb sensitive) I'm at university atm and i work in a office so my activity levels apart from the gym are low. Ive got my maintenaince at 2500 so I was going to aim at 2750-2900. Any ideas what i should add remove?


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

rat_boy said:


> Morning
> 
> Oats Calories 315 P15 C42 F8.3
> 
> ...


Anyone?  also weighed myself today sitting at 197lbs 6,5


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

add in say 80g maltodextrin in the pwo shake

increase oats to 100g

drink whole milk

add in some more meals between what you have already stated  maybe invest in a mass gainer like bbw premium mass gainer


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Just to give you an insight to my clean bulk diet.

Meal 1

100g Oats, banana and mixed berrys

Protein Shake

Meal 2

6 Whole Eggs

2 slices of bread

Meal 3

Chicken Breast

50g white rice

Meal 4

Chicken Breast

Spud

Meal 5

Steak/chicken mince

50g White Rice

Meal 6

Protein Shake

1tbs Peanut butter.

This is averaging 4500 cals a day, this includes a few coffee's with milk and sugar. I can't drink much milk as it makes me ill, and unless you want to start smashing Mcd's, cakes and take aways this is a fairly clean example.

forgot to add i always have brocolli, sprouts and spinach with the meals and utilise the natural fats in nuts such as soya beans, cashew and almonds. These are an awesome increase in clean fats and calories.


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> you not gonna bulk eating 150 carbs, my advice is.....
> 
> eat more oats 300g xtra per day, i eat tons on bulk with minimal fat gain, this will give you extra 1000 cals,
> 
> ...


I could add some to my post shake? Should I add some olive oil?


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

This has been my diet this week still a bit low :/

Diet

Morning

100g Oats Calories 370 P11 C58 F8

100ml semi skinned milk calories 50 P3.6 C4.8 F1.8

Protein Shake Calories 236 P48 C 1.8 F2

Lunch

Tunna Calories 144 P35 C0 F0

May Calories 35 F4

Bread x 2 Calories 196 P8.2 C 32 F2

Banana Calories 120 Carbs 30

Dinnar

Chicken breast x 2 300 P52 F2

Rice Calories 370 P8,4 C65 F3.2

Green Peas Calories 120

Postworkout

Protein Shake Calories 236 P48 C1.8 F2

100g Oats Calories 370 P11 C58 F8

100ml semi skinned milk calories 50 P3.6 C4.8 F1.8

Before Bed

Quark Calories 172 P34 C8.2 F0.6

Calories 2,769 P269 C284.4 F32


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Your fat intake is way too low. You need fat - especially saturated fat - to keep your test production high. Half a gram per pound of LBW is probably optimal for men

Also you seem to be under-calculating total cals.

P269 C284.4 F32 = 2,500 cals


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Andy 67 said:


> Your fat intake is way too low. You need fat - especially saturated fat - to keep your test production high. Half a gram per pound of LBW is probably optimal for men
> 
> Also you seem to be under-calculating total cals.
> 
> P269 C284.4 F32 = 2,500 cals


Should I add maybe some peanut butter to my shakes?


----------

